# Looking for a furnished apartment in Ponta Delgada (for 1 month) with internet



## JeroenS (Jun 25, 2020)

*Looking for a furnished apartment in Ponta Delgada (for 1 month) with internet*

Dear community members,

From July 22nd (this year) I will be staying in Ponta Delgada for 1 month, preferably in a furnished one or two bedroom apartment or house. As a result, I am looking for an affordable (<€600,- a month) rental option.
Since I will have to work during office hours availbilty of a stable and fast internet connection is very important.

Who has any advice on making the necessary arrangements?
Can anyone recommend a specific real estate agent for this purpose?
Any other advice is very welcome too!

I look forward to hearing from you. Thank you for your efforts.

Best regards,

Jeroen


----------



## JeroenS (Jun 25, 2020)

*Cellular network in Ponta Delgada*

Let me rephrase and narrow my question a little:

I am now thinking of purchasing a mobile router (wifi) as a back up. This works through a SIM-card.
Does anyone know if the cellular connection in most places in Ponta Delgada would be sufficient to support Web-ex (and other video conferencing) connections?

Your help is appreciated.

Best regards,

Jeroen


----------

